# Lap appendectomy and partial cecectomy



## asasands (Jul 6, 2010)

How would you code a laparoscopic appendectomy and partial cecetomy.

This is what it reads in the body of the op report:  We did remove the appendix and partial portion of the cecum and send it off for pathologic exam.  

Can we charge for the removal of the cecum?  The path report did find acute appendicitis and colitis.

Thanks


----------



## elenamrobles (Jul 6, 2010)

I have coded this same scenario using the Lap Appendectomy ie 44970 with 44204 and added the modifier due to code 44970 is a column 2 code for 44204, but a modifier is allowed in order to differentiate between the services provided.  Code both the appendicitis and colitis as well.  Hope this helps as a starting point.


----------

